# Cutting Mosaics on Snap Cutter



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I just bought the Sigma 2A3.

Any advice on cutting mosaics with a snap cutter? It would be really nice if I could use the snap cutter to do this accurately.????

I saw this online. Didn't know if it was worth getting from contractors direct???

http://www.contractorsdirect.com/Concrete-Saw-Tile-Saw/Montolit/Montolit-Masterpiuma-Mosakit-Pad


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Spencer said:


> I just bought the Sigma 2A3.
> 
> Any advice on cutting mosaics with a snap cutter? It would be really nice if I could use the snap cutter to do this accurately.????
> 
> ...


I'l let Craig do the talking:


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Inner10 said:


> I'l let Craig do the talking:


Many thanks Boss. That's exactly what I was looking for. He has some awesome videos. :thumbup:


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I picked up one of those fiskars cutting mats this morning from walmart. I'll get a chance to give it a try on Tuesday.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Craigs got a video for everything:laughing:


Thanks for the video Craig, and thanks for postin that up inner:thumbup:


I'm gonna pick up one of those myself, I've got a mosaic bathroom floor coming up. 


Dave


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

dkillianjr said:


> Craigs got a video for everything:laughing:
> 
> Thanks for the video Craig, and thanks for postin that up inner:thumbup:
> 
> ...


I didn't just rip off his method of organizing everything in systainers, I copy all his tile techniques too.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Inner10 said:


> I didn't just rip off his method of organizing everything in systainers, I copy all his tile techniques too.



:laughing::laughing:


Dave


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

My wife read this, walked out and got a sewing needle came in and poked me in the back of the head, said it was, "so I could get out of the door".


----------

